# 1976 Bicentennial Schwinn Stingray Seat



## Jeffs Bikes (May 15, 2018)

I just recently purchased a bicentennial stingray in all original condition besides the seat. Anyone know where I could get an original seat?


----------



## Hammer (May 15, 2018)

It probably looks like this one, I would post in the wanted section of the forums and I'm sure someone will have what you need!

Aaron


----------

